

After a short trial I've just launched bosscheck.me - KiwiCoder
http://bosscheck.me

======
KiwiCoder
Previous HN comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6437847](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6437847)

